# String quartet concerts in the uk



## tovaris

Could anyone please help me out where I can find any information about string quartet events in the UK ( preferrable Northern) ? Other kind of chamber music as well.


----------



## Head_case

Don't know the north very well - although if you go to the Birmingham Symphony Orchestra reception, they have leaflets and flyers for local chamber events.

In the south (well, London really  ) there are two dominant venues for string quartet music:

http://www.kingschamberorchestra.co.uk/

The most extensive hosting of events is at:

http://www.wigmore-hall.org.uk/

During the summer, a number of chamber events at:

http://www.stmartin-in-the-fields.org/music/

will be of interest. The highlight of summer is however, the Lufthansa Baroque Festival:

http://www.lufthansafestival.org.uk/

My flute hero Jed Wentz played this year. And I missed it 

Of minor interest for string quartets, the Early Music Festival is hosted in Greenwich every autumn:

http://www.earlymusicshop.com/More/...Music_Festival/CompleteDiaryOfEvents2012.aspx

As you can see.....if you like music, you have no choice but to emigrate down south


----------



## elgar's ghost

Tovaris - I'd imagine you'd have to trawl the web pages of local newspapers, if they have an events section. That's how I stumbled on news of a string quartet recital at the local Methodist church featuring works by Prokofiev, Shostakovich and Tchaikovsky (sadly one I never attended, despite the venue being very close).


----------



## Head_case

Your mention of Prokofiev just reminded me:

http://www.trinitylaban.ac.uk/blackheath-halls

His grandson, Anofov-Unpronounfiabov Prokofiev has some links here, and also premiered some of his own composers here.


----------



## tovaris

Thank you guys! I'll have a look for those links. My area would be Leeds or Sheffield, even Manchester is not that far. I'd tried to find something on the internet, but couldn't find anything yet.


----------



## cwarchc

Hi tovaris
http://www.bridgewater-hall.co.uk/
Put on a good selections of different concerts
I've been to a few of their mid-day concerts and a couple of performances with the Halle
It's a great purpose built venue in the city centre of Manchester


----------



## Vaneyes

Hi Mr. t, Google "leeds chamber music" and so forth for other locales, and you should thrive in your quest.:tiphat:


----------



## arpeggio

*www.bachtrack.com*

You should check out this new web page I was told of. I started a thread about it: http://www.bachtrack.com/

This is a listing I found for performances of Haydn chamber music: http://www.bachtrack.com/find-a-concert/what/composer%3D2302-haydn%3Bworktype%3D2-chamber

There appears to be at least ten concerts coming up in the UK.


----------

